# Blank display screen for GPU-Z



## Fuzzy466 (Aug 22, 2015)

Have been using 0.7.2 for an age with no problems. Tried running it today and nothing was showing up on display.

Updated to 0.8.5 still the same problem. When I press "Lookup" button I get a @ 0x419031 error message.

Only thing I've recently done that I can think might have caused this is updating (removal of old Adobe Flash).




 

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 22, 2015)

Could be a few things.
WMI enabled?
Reload GPUz?
Reload GPU drivers?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 22, 2015)

What hardware do you have?


----------



## Naki (Aug 23, 2015)

What OS?


----------



## Fuzzy466 (Aug 25, 2015)

Was able to get program to run after I restarted computer but it's gone back to showing nothing again. Have checked WMI and it is enabled

650Ti Boost running on 332.21 nvidia drivers

O/S is XP (yeh i know).

Edit: Just been looking through WMI logs looks like system is coming back with a "WDM call returned error: 4200"


----------



## Naki (Aug 25, 2015)

Do you have any special reasons not to want to use Windows 7 or 8.1 (or maybe even OS 10)?
How much RAM does the PC have?


----------



## Fuzzy466 (Aug 25, 2015)

As stated in first post older version of program was working happily. Hardware has remained unchanged so something else has changed since then that is what I'm trying to troubleshoot. 

This program was (version 0.7.2) was working on this system within the last six months.


----------



## HWTactics (Aug 25, 2015)

I personally would not expect anything to work correctly or consistently in XP anymore.

Is there a reason you need GPU-Z to work?  That will not stop the rest of the computer from functioning correctly, if you are still running XP you should already be used to quirks like these,


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 25, 2015)

GPUz ver 0.8.3 works fine with XP pro here 
and just downloaded ver 0.8.5

run ver 0.8.5 tests and works fine on XP Pro


----------

